# O...M....G!!!  Major update on me!!



## ShelleySnapz (Jul 27, 2006)

I cant contain this news any longer!!!

..Im going in on a 4-way partnership with my friend Chris, as promoting and "selling" new bands to major record labels! He used to do this wehn he lived in Houston, Texas.  He has been here about 3 years now and is just starting to get back into the business soooo.....

We all made this decision just in the past couple days. We are hoping to have our first sell to Columbia Records within 3 months and at the end of the sale, each of us will have netted a take home pay of $10,000!!!!!!!!! When a band is sold to a record lable it seems right now the going price is about $100,000. In order to make the business grow we will split the earnings at a 60/40, 60% will go back into the business and 40% goes to us 4.
Its crazy I tell ya, things are moving fast and its pretty danged exciting! One of the bands we will be meeting with on Saturday. Chris is having a get together and invited them, I think they will be one of our BIG sellers!
We also have an agreement with MTV to produce some videos of these new bands, and Chris has already signed a contract with 6 Flags Darien Lake to supply the opening acts for some major names! I believe I already told you that...yah...we are gonna provide an opening act for Korn...
Now as soon as the bands are coming to us regularlyand we are profiting on a consistant basis then we will add more people to the payroll. I plan on taking on an assistant AND an apprentice. Both will be in charge of post processing any shots that I do. The assistant of course will have more say in the final product. The apprentice, well this will be a perfect opportunity for an amatuer to become a pro and if I get as big as I am hoping...then this person will be able to one day say that they studied under me! LOL  

Im moving on up and faster than I could have ever imagined! I was talking to my mom yesterday on the phone and one of the first things she said was...."You dad would be so proud of you!" I almost started crying. I wish he were alive so I can share this with him!


----------



## Arch (Jul 27, 2006)

wow what an amazing opportunity!....... i'd be on cloud 9 right now..... you could be involved in some amazing projects...... well done shelly! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alison (Jul 27, 2006)

That's just fantastic, I'm so excited for you!


----------



## photo gal (Jul 27, 2006)

That's wonderful Shelley!!!!:hug:: :hugs:


----------



## terri (Jul 27, 2006)

Aw, Shelley - this is wonderful news! You must feel so excited. I wish you the best of luck. :thumbup: This sounds like a dream job!


----------



## markc (Jul 27, 2006)

Congrats, Shelly!


----------



## jemmy (Jul 27, 2006)

Go girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  xxx


----------



## journeyman (Jul 27, 2006)

That is amazing I have never met you put I'm excited that you have landed such a sweet job.  Not without some hard work of coruse.

So will you be doing a lot of photographs of the band to help promote them?


----------



## pacereve (Jul 27, 2006)

That's intense!  Amazing opportunity and experience! Congrats!


----------



## JJP (Jul 27, 2006)

That's awesome, i'm jealous haha. Congratulations!!!


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Jul 27, 2006)

journeyman said:
			
		

> That is amazing I have never met you put I'm excited that you have landed such a sweet job.  Not without some hard work of coruse.
> 
> So will you be doing a lot of photographs of the band to help promote them?



Yah Ive really had to bust my butt over the last year in order to get noticed!  It shre has a sweet payoff eh?? 

I will be THE photographer for all the bands that we promote, matter of fact I will be in Rochester shooting this band http://www.absolutionproject.com/ on Aug 5th.

Here is the band that I will be meeting on Saturday http://www.myspace.com/808band I like these guys, I dont normally like this style of music but for some reason I like THEIRS!


----------



## markc (Jul 27, 2006)

Ooh, maybe we should do a meetup that day. I'm guessing you'll be too busy, though.


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey Mark,
If you show up at the place they are playing, Id LOVE to meet up with you!!!!  I will have more info on Monday...or possibly as soon as tomorrow as to where they will be playing...first drinks on you! LOL


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow, that is sooooo exciting!!!  Hope you post pics and updates here.


----------



## craig (Jul 28, 2006)

Big up!!!!!! Perseverance is the key in the photo biz. Your pop is with you in spirit and he knows what is going on.


----------

